# Cormoran Seacor Kleinteil gesucht !!!!!!!!



## Tino (15. September 2015)

Hallo
Ich suche dieses Kleinteil von Cormoran. 
Da hab ich meine Mundschnüre angetüddelt. 
Ich weiß nicht ob es dieses Teil überhaupt noch gibt.


----------



## Revilo62 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Kleinteil gesucht !!!!!!!!*

welches denn?

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Tino (15. September 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Kleinteil gesucht !!!!!!!!*

Das ist ja der Mist. 
Mit dem IPhone Krieg ich kein Foto hier rein. 

Wie gesagt wird da die Mundschnur befestigt. 

Ca. 2 cm Schlauch auf dem ein Wirbel schwer verschiebbar sitzt. 
Der Teil der auf dem Schlauch sitzt ist dreieckig.


----------



## Herman Hummerich (15. September 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Kleinteil gesucht !!!!!!!!*

Ja Moin!

Tino deiner Beschreibung nach meinst du DAS Dingsi bestimmt??

Hab ich mir doch meist gedacht! 


Nee Spaß bei Seite ohne Bild oder Namen des Artikels wird das wohl nix! 
Ich weiß nur das es sich um ein Teil der Firma Comoran aus der Kategorie  Meeresangeln handelt!

Grüße aus dem abendlichen Friesland HH


----------



## angler1996 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Kleinteil gesucht !!!!!!!!*

meinst Du das
http://www.fischundfang.de/So-faengt-man/Zielfische/Sonstige/Plattfisch-Platte-vor-Lolland

 Montage b?


----------



## Tino (16. September 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Kleinteil gesucht !!!!!!!!*

Die Kreuzperle ist es leider nicht. 
Ich werde noch versuchen ein Bild reinzustellen.


----------



## Franky (16. September 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Kleinteil gesucht !!!!!!!!*

Meinst Du das Zeug
http://www.flashmer.com/accessoires/378-t-swivel.html
???


----------



## angler1996 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Kleinteil gesucht !!!!!!!!*



Tino schrieb:


> Die Kreuzperle ist es leider nicht.
> Ich werde noch versuchen ein Bild reinzustellen.



nicht a , ich meinte Bild b#h


----------



## Laheda (16. September 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Kleinteil gesucht !!!!!!!!*

Hallo Tino!

Meinst Du diese Art von Seitenarm-Befestigung?

http://www.cormoran.de/co/de/produkte/brandungsvorf%C3%A4cher/seacor_brandungsvorfach_3/5,1,62,63,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10

Gruß aus Spandau #:


----------



## Tino (16. September 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Kleinteil gesucht !!!!!!!!*

Angler 1996

Das auf Bild B ist es leider auch nicht.


----------



## Tino (16. September 2015)

Laheda schrieb:


> Hallo Tino!
> 
> Meinst Du diese Art von Seitenarm-Befestigung?
> 
> ...



Das Teil kommt dem schon sehr nahe.
Heut nachmittag stell ich ein Foto rein.


----------



## Tino (16. September 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Kleinteil gesucht !!!!!!!!*





Das ist es.


----------



## angler1996 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Kleinteil gesucht !!!!!!!!*

minus wirbel,

http://www.angelcenter-soest.de/Jenzi-Dega-Minus-Wirbel-brueniert-18kg::15080.html


----------



## Tino (17. September 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Kleinteil gesucht !!!!!!!!*

Nicht ganz, da der von Cormoran NICHT abgekantet ist. 
Außerdem kommt der mit Schlauch daher.


----------



## Franky (17. September 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Kleinteil gesucht !!!!!!!!*

Son SChlauch in den Wirbel "einzuklemmen" ist wahrlich keine Hexerei... Am besten funktioniert das mit Schrumpfschlauch, der geschrumpft im Durchmesser ein wenig dicker ist, als das Öhr selbst. 
Er wird vorher auf die gewünschte Länge geschnitten, geschrumpft und noch im warmen Zustand langgezogen. Dadurch wird er dünner und passt durchs Öhr. Dann in etwa mittig ausrichten und erneut erwärmen. Wie durch Zauberei geht er in den ursprünglichen (geschrumpften) Zustand zurück und verklemmt sich so unverrückbar im Öhr. Wenn ich zu Hause bin, mach ich mal ein Bild davon...


----------



## Tino (17. September 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Kleinteil gesucht !!!!!!!!*

Wenn ich den nicht finde, nehme ich einfach nur ein Wirbel und fertig.


----------



## Windelwilli (17. September 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Kleinteil gesucht !!!!!!!!*

Ich nehme dafür immer nur einen kleinen Wirbel, darüber und drunter eine kleine Perle und wiederum darüber und darunter jeweils einen robusten Gummistopper. So kann ich den Abstand der Mundschnur zum Clip  auch mal nachjustieren, falls ich mal einen neuen Haken anknüppern muss z.B.

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tino (18. September 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Kleinteil gesucht !!!!!!!!*

So werde ichs dann auch machen Willi

Danke euch allen für die Hilfe


----------



## Franky (18. September 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Kleinteil gesucht !!!!!!!!*

Wie versprochen...
Bild 1:
teilgeschrumpfter und langgestrckter Schlauch mit Wirbel (Rosco Gr. 10). unten der Schlauch im geschrumpften "Normalzustand".

Bild 2: durchgefädelt....

Bild 3: wieder einmal kurz aufgewärmt.  Fertig!


----------



## Tino (18. September 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Kleinteil gesucht !!!!!!!!*

Danke Frank

Das wird gemacht.
Sieht sehr rund aus die Sache


----------



## Tino (18. September 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Kleinteil gesucht !!!!!!!!*

Ich nutze 70 er Vorfachschnur.
Passen die 10 er Wirbel gut?


----------



## Tino (18. September 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Kleinteil gesucht !!!!!!!!*

Sind das die Rosco Wirbel Größe 10 mit 13,6 kg Tragkraft???


----------



## Franky (18. September 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Kleinteil gesucht !!!!!!!!*

Sind es. Aber 13,6 kg sind seeeeeeeeeeehr Vorsichtig geschätzt... Sind weit mehr!


----------



## Franky (18. September 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Kleinteil gesucht !!!!!!!!*

Bei 24 kg hat er aufgegeben :q


----------



## Tino (20. September 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor Kleinteil gesucht !!!!!!!!*

Mir ging es um die Größe.
Soll ja proportional rein passen.

Danke Franky


----------

